

Searching the Real-time Web - known
http://collecta.com/

======
quizbiz
Most of the data is twitter driven. The underlying question is whether or not
live content is good content?

~~~
metajack
We actually have quite a bit of data in there besides Twitter, and we're
adding more sources all the time. It does take some time as we must convince
publishers of the value of pushing their data out. Some of the result set you
get depends on your query. One of our initial prototypes was launched for the
Obama inauguration, and the amount of photography going through that day was
amazing; it was almost like watching a strange kind of television.

We don't think that real-time search is the best thing for every query. We
estimate that about 20% of queries would be better served by time ranked data.
Think about all the situations in which time is the most important factor:
decision making (such as stock trading), weather, news, television, etc.

Sometimes a person just wants to know about earthquakes in general, and
sometimes that person wants to know about the earthquake that just happened.

------
FreeRadical
What problem/difficulty is this solving? (Over and above the twitter search
itself?)

~~~
metajack
There are a number of them:

* trend spotting, analysis * finance * brand management * entertainment * faster news information * weather, disasters

There are a lot of possibilities, and even more arise when you enable the
feedback loop. You can think of real-time search in a number of contexts...
chat is real-time search on a topic, FriendFeed is real-time search on your
social graph, etc.

